# PowerMac G5 : install issues with 10.2/10.3



## Bertrand Dekoninck (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyboby,
I'm new to FreeBSD and I've just installed  it on a PowerMac G5 (7.2, 2x2.0 proc, Radeon-9600 video card).

I've got two particular issues  I'd like to discuss here.

1) Install fails with the 10.3 install image. Quickly after the boot, the computer suddenly shuts down, complaining about the drive temperature getting higher and higher. I've seen that this issue has been reported for an Xserve already. So I tried the 10.2 minimal install image which worked fine when installing on an external USB drive. I updated the ports right after the install. But can I upgrade safely my kernel and my system to 10.3 for now? If so, how and how could I go back if it doesn't work?

2) CAM can't detect correctly all my internal drives (one SATA harddrive and a SATA SSD). I've got constant error message saying :  

```
(aprobe1:ata2:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
(aprobe1:ata2:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ata2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe0:ata3:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata3:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata3:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
```
I've search some fix on the net already but didn't find something useful. Any idea? 
Thanks
Bertrand Dekoninck


----------



## unknownuser (May 10, 2016)

This seems a "bug" with the new ATA stack. I had the same exact issue wiith a ThinkPad T40 since it uses a SATA to PATA adapter. Does the PowerMac G5 uses a PATA adapter? Anyways if that's the case you could try disabling the second PATA channel by adding 


```
hint.ata.1.disabled="1"
```
 
to /boot/device.hints
Please let us know if this worked.


----------



## Bertrand Dekoninck (May 10, 2016)

Hi,



unknownuser said:


> This seems a "bug" with the new ATA stack. I had the same exact issue wiith a ThinkPad T40 since it uses a SATA to PATA adapter. Does the PowerMac G5 uses a PATA adapter? Anyways if that's the case you could try disabling the second PATA channel by adding
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It doesn't work. I don't think it uses a PATA adapter for internal HDD. Only the DVD drive is PATA.
The controller seems to be Apple  K2 SATA controller , according to the  command `pciconf -lv` which says the following(relevant part only) :


```
ata0@pci1:2:13:0:  class=0xff0000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0043106b rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Apple Inc.'
  device  = 'K2 ATA/100'
fwohci0@pci1:2:14:0:  class=0x0c0010 card=0x5811106b chip=0x0042106b rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Apple Inc.'
  device  = 'K2 FireWire'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = FireWire
gem0@pci1:3:15:0:  class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x004c106b rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Apple Inc.'
  device  = 'K2 GMAC (Sun GEM)'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
atapci0@pci1:4:12:0:  class=0x01018f card=0x02401166 chip=0x02401166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Broadcom'
  device  = 'K2 SATA'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = ATA
none0@pci1:4:12:1:  class=0x010185 card=0x02401166 chip=0x02401166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Broadcom'
  device  = 'K2 SATA'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = ATA
```

Notice that the last Broadcom K2 SATA is affected to none @ pci1:4:12:1. I don't if there is two SATA controllers in the PowerMac7.3.

Thanks, Bertrand


----------



## Bertrand Dekoninck (May 14, 2016)

In fact, the bug seems to be gone : I've just rebooted today in FreeBSD and all my disks are here. No more "aprobe" on startup. I did nothing more since my last post, where I had added you hint in device hints, seen it didn't work, and commented it out in the device.hint file. Strange.

Anyway, thanks for trying to help me.

Again, I've got my same first question: can I upgrade safely to the 10.3 kernel?


----------



## Bertrand Dekoninck (May 15, 2016)

Wrong again : on the next startup my internal disk are gone again.  The bug is still here.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi

I just experienced the same issue on my Powermac G5 4x 2.5 GHz.
The Problem only appears if there is a drive attached to the internal SATA Ports. (Temp over 165°C, shutdown, and so on...)
It does however NOT occur when I use the Sonnet Tempo PCIe Card.
The problem with that Card is that, unfortunate, Openfirmaware won't boot from it 

I was unable to find 10.2 but 10.1 also would NOT fix the problem for me, as the machine just doesn't even Startup the setup.

If for some reason 10.3 boots up on the internal SATA it won't run for long.
After some time the Temperature errors rise, and shut down the mac.

To sort out Hardware Issues, I installed Mac OS 10.4 and even tested the Hardware with the original AHT CD.
No issues where found, and the Mac worked perfectly with 10.4 (tested for a whole night)

My hope is that I can test something for anybody to get the problem sorted out in the next release.

Best regards


----------



## Bertrand Dekoninck (Jun 12, 2016)

For FreeBSD-10.2 see : http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.2/

I boot on an external usb2 drive. I wanted to boot with firewire. But I've got two external supplies : a storeva DriveDock Quattro U3  dock and a Macally G-S350SUAB enclosure.
Both won't be seen at boot time by openfirmware when plugged as firewire .
Anyway, it works (kindof slowly) as USB2.

I don't think this temperature error is caused by true high temperatures. And I may remember I've read somewhere it was on the way to be fixed (or already fixed) in FreeBSD 11-CURRENT. I didn't tried it because it was already such a long time to compile all programs, and I didn't want to break my system. It's said in the PowerPC install instruction that there is a problem with the bootloader on PPC when you want to select a kernel between several.

For now, my tries with FreeBSD will be on a hold: I've lost one processor on my Dual G5, and I suspect the long compile time for things like Xorg helped it to die. I'm now waiting to receive a replacing processor.


----------

